# Land Based Shark fishing SGI



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 17, 2016)

We've had a great week down here even though our offshore trip was cancelled due to the wind yesterday.

We have landed three sharks all 5 feet or better all bull sharks. This was our biggest.










I'm


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 17, 2016)

that'll draw a crowd! you boys have been tearing em up this week..


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 17, 2016)

Great catch. What were you using for bait?


----------



## billdawg (Jun 17, 2016)

Awesome. I'm heading down their in two weeks and gonna do the same type of fishing. Well done!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> Great catch. What were you using for bait?



That one was caught with a big fish head from fish we had cleaned others were caught with sting ray wings.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 17, 2016)

mlbowfin said:


> that'll draw a crowd! you boys have been tearing em up this week..



Thanks we've had a great week but the wind is really messing the fishing up these last couple of days think we are still gonna try to get to the cut today and give it a shot.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 17, 2016)

Stonewall,
 You have a pm.


----------

